# Cassie is limping



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

My 8 years old female Boxer is limping from her back left leg. In her las visit vet told me she has arthritis. I just call them to see if the can send her something until this Friday that I had her Senior Check Out Appointment. Finally they told me to give her Aspiring 350 mg only one time until Friday.
She is not an active dog at all, so I had touch her knees and move her hips and it don't feel like is bothering her. Anything I can do? I am getting out turkey neck since I heard is rich in Glucosamine. I am also start giving her Cetyl M.
Anything will be better for her? Thanks


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Can you go pick up an anti-inflammatory or some real pain meds?

On another thread I was telling about Snorkels getting laser therapy - it has been a true miracle for her arthritis. You might look into it, but it won't help you before Friday. 

I am starting to feel like the supplements (glucosamine etc) are another ploy by supplement makers to get our money. i have read a couple of papers where they found no improvement in dogs given supplements compared to dogs who are not.

When Rebel was limping in his legs, they found the arthritis in his spine - if you take your fingers and push down along her spine, one finger on either side, if she has arthritis is there she will flinch. With Snorkels, she flinches at every joint.


----------



## FL Cracker (May 4, 2011)

On our prior Rottie, Dakota...he had some moderate arthritis in his front elbow. We had him on Duramax when he had a bad day...and a dose or two seemed to get the inflammation down enough to not keep him on it. We don't like to give meds if we can avoid it...but sometimes it was the lesser of two evils...and we could not bear to see Dakota suffer...so we gave it to him. After we got his "episode" under control, we stopped giving it...we could go weeks to months before he had another flare up.

Regarding Glucosamine/Chondroitin...were fostering a 4 y/o Rottie, Loki...who just got diagnosed with a mild case of Dysplasia. Nothing that requires surgical intervention...but it was suggested to give 2000mg/day of Glucosamine/Chondroitin. 
I do feed chicken feet because I know they have a "decent" amount of Glucosamine/Chondroitin in them (and figure it a better route of administration)...but I fear that it's nowhere near 2000mg. 
I have been looking into a better supplement online...and see that there is a liquid...powder...or could just give human grade. 
Like "most" supplement's...if the dog's system does not use it...said supplement will be eliminated through urination...excrement. I figure the cost benefit ratio is worth it in this scenario because Glucosamine/Chondroitin does not carry severe side affects (liver function, kidney's, ect)...like Rimadyl...Duramax...ect. 
Anyone that has any resources regarding a good Glucosamine/Chondroitin supplement...please let me know.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I am a bit confused. She doesn't t seem like she is really is in pain. It looks more like something in her foot bother her. He foots sometime itch and I wonder if is something there. She was running and playing today even with her limp.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

maybe it isn't arthritis...maybe the vet is wrong.

maybe take your dog in again and tell him what you just told us.


----------

